# St John's Wort; Have you tried it?



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

I have recently come upon this herb, and it is said to treat Anxiety disorders & depression.

Has anyone here tried it?

you can get some info here:

http://nccam.nih.gov/health/stjohnswort/

OR

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_John's_wort


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Didn't do anything for me. The only thing it did was it made me have vivid dreams. I take valerian root and that helps me.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

I took SJW for several months three or four years ago. It did not help me but I've read the testimony of others who say that it did help them. My thoughts about SJW is that it may perhaps help with mild anxiety/depression which is not too severe and/or is not longstanding.

Good luck if you decide to try it.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Didn't help me.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

I came across an article that said the capsule form is not effective, and it should be used in tea form. I will try that tomorrow and hopefully see some results.


----------

